# Synapse vs Dialogue



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

In my quest to get boots that actually fit, according to Wired these are my 2 options. There are some good deals on them at the moment, so looking to jump, but mostly I'm wondering how less stuff the Dialogue are? I'm moving from Malamutes, so don't want anything too loose.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Dialogue is loose and almost feels like you're not wearing boots, until you feel the lacing dig into your foot.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Dialogue is loose and almost feels like you're not wearing boots, until you feel the lacing dig into your foot.


Haha, sounds like a ringing endorsement...

Have you worn the Synapse?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

smellysell said:


> In my quest to get boots that actually fit, according to Wired these are my 2 options. There are some good deals on them at the moment, so looking to jump, but mostly I'm wondering how less stuff the Dialogue are? I'm moving from Malamutes, so don't want anything too loose.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I like the Synapse (wides) and from trying them on back to back with Malamutes I think the Malamutes are only marginally stiffer. This was a couple of years ago, but I think if you like the Malamutes you want the Synapses.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

drblast said:


> I like the Synapse (wides) and from trying them on back to back with Malamutes I think the Malamutes are only marginally stiffer. This was a couple of years ago, but I think if you like the Malamutes you want the Synapses.


Thanks for the feedback

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Haven't tried the Synapse, but I do ride Dialogue dual BOA's 1/2 size bigger than my measured mondo. They are comfortable only after a bit of tweaking, not at all out of the box (too narrow at the forefoot for me due to bone spurs from surfing). The lower (foot and ankle) is locked in, plenty rigid for snowsurfing, but I'm using hard insoles with good arch support, without those this boot would be too loose. I do crank down the BOA's before runs depending on snow conditions. On ice I crank more for response/safety, on pow hardly at all, and I loosen for the chairlift back up. If I only had ice to ride 100% I'd buy the Synapse (or quit the sport).

After another 30 days riding the Dialogue might ultimately not be stiff enough and heel lift might creep up, only time will tell. I've got ~25 days on them. The upper articulates (flex) well and are so comfortable there. Proper tongue placement makes a difference (that's what she said!). I center and push the tongue down and hold it there before cranking lower boa first. I get a nearly perfect fit this way.

So depending on your style of preferred riding the Dialogue can be good or bad. I'm a dynamic and shifty surfer on water. Same on snow and I'm generally topping out at about 30-35 mph doing surf turns 99% of the way down. So I need that articulation to snowsurf. At 40-50+ mph I'd probably like the Synapse more for safety. Thus, Synapse would probably be a bad idea for me right out of the box. Perhaps it too could be tweaked to fit my style.

My friend rides Synapse, doesn't know how to surf water, but is a great western style snowboarder. My friend is not nearly as dynamic in turns but still gets the job done and has skills in other areas (like buttering) that way surpass me. So I can't say bad things about the Synapse and it may end of being my next boot if the Dialogues don't hold up a reasonable number of days. I'd rather have a boot a bit softer and make it stiff (that's what she said!) in the right places. It's difficult for me to go the other way (and she's glad I don't) and make a stiff boot more comfortable and articulate without impacting it's structural integrity. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

smellysell said:


> In my quest to get boots that actually fit, according to Wired these are my 2 options. There are some good deals on them at the moment, so looking to jump, but mostly I'm wondering how less stuff the Dialogue are? I'm moving from Malamutes, so don't want anything too loose.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Seriously, get the Synapse. I'm on my 3rd set of Synapse Wide and I absolutely love them. They are reasonably stiff whereas the Dialogues will be too soft coming from the Malamutes. They are also well made. My first pair lasted 3 seasons of 30+ days a season. I think I got more than 100 days out of them. I now replace them more often but not because they wear out but rather just to get updated colorways.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

trpa_ec said:


> Seriously, get the Synapse. I'm on my 3rd set of Synapse Wide and I absolutely love them. They are reasonably stiff whereas the Dialogues will be too soft coming from the Malamutes. They are also well made. My first pair lasted 3 seasons of 30+ days a season. I think I got more than 100 days out of them. I now replace them more often but not because they wear out but rather just to get updated colorways.


Already ordered them! Not a huge fan of Evo, but couldn't pass them up for $190. Couldn't care less they're the 2018 model. :cheap:

Hope they fit... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

smellysell said:


> Haha, sounds like a ringing endorsement...
> 
> Have you worn the Synapse?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm more of a freerider and coming off years of riding TM2's. I absolutely love the Synapse w/power lock lacing system Have 2 seasons now on the Synapse and use on both resort and for touring. I am super particular about boots and now right away if a boot will work for me and Synapse did. The fit, flex is perfect for me. I love Salomon Power Lock lacing, when new I could lock the bottom lace for tight/no heel lift and leave to the top part looser for a little more flex on the new boot. And I like to have more flex in my back foot to drive that leg inward for carving. The boot is firm for control on hard pack but not so stiff to where it hinders riding bumps or pow.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Just got the synapse yesterday and initially seems like a good fit. Will have to cinch the lower zone down a little more, because my heel was sliding around a little. Unfortunately I have skinny ankles to go along with my wife feet, so j bars might just be unavoidable. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

FYI, Salomon doesn't do 1:1 lasting, so any full size is just the next size up shell with a thick liner. A lot of people in the industry think Salomon does 1:1 lasting but they don't as of last year (I compared a 10 and a 10.5 in Evo, exactly the same shell size. I even called their 800 number and asked them and they had 1:1 lasting and they said "we don't have that technology at this time."


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaladryn said:


> FYI, Salomon doesn't do 1:1 lasting, so any full size is just the next size up shell with a thick liner. A lot of people in the industry think Salomon does 1:1 lasting but they don't as of last year (I compared a 10 and a 10.5 in Evo, exactly the same shell size. I even called their 800 number and asked them and they had 1:1 lasting and they said "we don't have that technology at this time."


thats interesting, I can be anywhere from a 10-10.5 or 11

my mondo measurement puts me on the low side of a size 11, but in K2 maysis which i felt run large I was a size 10

I planned on getting the 2020 synapse due to the fact that everyone says they generally run narrow, guess im ordering all 3


----------

